# Gross basement!



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The electrical looks okay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bin dere. Dun dat.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Bin dere. Dun dat.


 I think I saw this picture on T.V. A show called HOARDERS. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Bin dere. Dun dat.



This one was so nasty. The lady had fluorescent wrap-a-round fixture in her kitchen with a bug catch 'em in the glue thing. Nasty, nasty, nasty. 

We had a plan, we executed that plan, and got this service done in 4.5 hours. 

We'd like to thank electricianscott (service entrance cable), and B4T (Murray panel) for the inspiration. Scott, I happen to price this one the day after you explained to me how the next electrician's going to come along and price it real low, use crappy materials, and get awarded the job and that's exactly what happened here. The Murray panel has sat in my dining room gathering dust for 3-4 years because who wants an upgrade to 100 amps?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> This one was so nasty.


Get back to me when you have had to hang over an open sewage at a waste water plant rewiring pumps, then we'll talk about nasty. 

Remember no matter how bad you think your day was it could always be worse:yes:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like you even used the 1/2" KO's in the rear of the panel.. nice job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What the hell kind of house has 4 circuits? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> What the hell kind of house has 4 circuits? :blink:


A very old one. And I see 6.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

A 100year old house renovation we are doing had an old hermit living in it. When the contractor came to gut the place out, he had to remove several buckets worth of feces. The dude shat in buckets instead of using the toilet.

The place still has an odd smell to it, currently its being boarded.

When the old guy died, his will specified that the house be given to a random couple in Austria. No relation. They came over to see it, chose the current contractor to renovate it in which it will be used as a rental.

The house will probably be worth upwards of a million


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> A very old one. And I see 6.


Yup. I see this quite often where nat gas is available, such as within village or city limits.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I actually had one yesterday. I almost took some pics but the renter was following me all around. 

DISGUSTING rental. This was one of four apartments in the large house. Kind of like an old boarding house. 
Furniture all around the rooms with almost no floor space open. I could not get to any of the receptacles. Then there was CRAP piled EVERYWHERE and EVERYTHING was FILTHY. 
I said, "_Sorry, I can't get to the boxes to check them_", and I will NOT go back.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> A 100year old house renovation we are doing had an old hermit living in it. When the contractor came to gut the place out, he had to remove several buckets worth of feces. The dude shat in buckets instead of using the toilet.
> 
> The place still has an odd smell to it, currently its being boarded.
> 
> ...



Is this house in Rosedale or something?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like the attic I was in today sweating my a** off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> What the hell kind of house has 4 circuits? :blink:


It's a half Cape built probably in the 50's. 

Amazing that I was able to locate and identify 4 of the circuits.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> A very old one. And I see 6.


Am i blind I see 8, 4 twins.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Am i blind I see 8, 4 twins.



I just see 2 twins in the bottom


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Is this house in Rosedale or something?



humbercrest area


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Looks like you even used the 1/2" KO's in the rear of the panel.. nice job.. :thumbsup:




You ever use these knockouts for your GEC's? On the HOM's they are independent of the 1/2" KO's. Murray made it feel like the old days. :jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> You ever use these knockouts for your GEC's? On the HOM's they are independent of the 1/2" KO's.


I use the two smaller ones right behind the center KO. A #4 bare fits perfectly.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use the two smaller ones right behind the center KO. A #4 bare fits perfectly.


Yep.. use them all the time and save the other KO's for future work


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Walnut pieces anyone? :jester:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> The Murray panel has sat in my dining room gathering dust for 3-4 years because who wants an upgrade to 100 amps?


You should start by filling the basement like the customer and then start filling the actuall living space of your home....:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so you got 8 existing and 7 replaced, what's up, bad circuit?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

And you refuse to take on work from people from India, yet you'll do the hoarder white trash thing?

I realize Indian markets don't smell right but what's up with rotting walnut pieces?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I actually had one yesterday. I almost took some pics but the renter was following me all around.
> 
> DISGUSTING rental. This was one of four apartments in the large house. Kind of like an old boarding house.
> Furniture all around the rooms with almost no floor space open. I could not get to any of the receptacles. Then there was CRAP piled EVERYWHERE and EVERYTHING was FILTHY.
> I said, "_Sorry, I can't get to the boxes to check them_", and I will NOT go back.


I can't think of too many rentals that I have ever been in that weren't of "questionable cleanliness" to put it kindly.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Future subject of the tv show " Hoarders ".


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Bin dere. Dun dat.


So true. I've been in so many of these houses it's not even surprising anymore.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> And you refuse to take on work from people from India, yet you'll do the hoarder white trash thing?
> 
> I realize Indian markets don't smell right but what's up with rotting walnut pieces?




See, the thing is if this was an indian guy he would have had me looking at this, looking at that, asking me to wait here, saying to me "why so much", why is this not working, why do you charge so much, and then maybe, if I'm lucky, I'll tell him I have to go out to my truck for something and then boogie. These people did not waste my time and didn't bounce a check. :no:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


>


 what brand is the old panel have not seen it before


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman said:


> what brand is the old panel have not seen it before


Trumbull, I think. Notice it had no main breaker either.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> So true. I've been in so many of these houses it's not even surprising anymore.


 It's like some mass, hidden problem has come about, like liberalism! or fat people! or masturbation!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Trumbull, I think. Notice it had no main breaker either.


 well i can't tell the number of throws 4 ok 8 trouble


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

What is the purpose of the backer board ? I always see this done by guys up north, is it to prevent water damage or something ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rich R said:


> What is the purpose of the backer board ? I always see this done by guys up north, is it to prevent water damage or something ?


Absolutely that's what it's for. That cinderblock wall will cause corrosion to the panel just like a 1900 box if it's directly attached to the wall. We use pressure treated 2x4's attached with lags and shields and 3/4" plywood.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich R said:


> What is the purpose of the backer board ? I always see this done by guys up north, is it to prevent water damage or something ?


That's my thinking too. Many AHJs and POCOs here require them. I suppose since most panels are in basements, and they're below grade (yes, really, they're below grade, as opposed to B4T's PVC boxes :laughing, moisture can penetrate the wall. So the backer is to prevent the moisture from getting to the NEMA1 tub.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's my thinking too. Many AHJs and POCOs here require them. I suppose since most panels are in basements, and they're below grade (yes, really, they're below grade, as opposed to B4T's PVC boxes :laughing, moisture can penetrate the wall. So the backer is to prevent the moisture from getting to the NEMA1 tub.


..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman said:


> well i can't tell the number of throws 4 ok 8 trouble


Two 1" breakers and two tandem breakers. 6 total circuits for the entire house.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rich R said:


> What is the purpose of the backer board ? I always see this done by guys up north, is it to prevent water damage or something ?


Solid place to mount to, looks nice, and gives room for other ancillary things to be mounted like alarm system box, cable modem, router, etc. May not apply to every house but that's how my house was done(2008) and how I see all new construction being done here. Tuck all the wires behind the board and drill out a bunch of holes next to the panel side knockouts for the wires to come out of, which leaves only about 5" visible and keeps everything neat. I don't know about the water damage thing, I see the backing board done even where there is wood behind where the board is mounted.

On one 4500 sq foot house I worked on last year, the GC was a real artist. He wanted no visible home-runs in the house's mechanical/electrical room. We brought all of our cables in along the side of a steel beam(later hidden by a 2x6) and put them in a large pull box, 20x20. From there a pair of 2.5" EMT pipes containing T90 wire went down to the panel. Overkill? Yes...but it looked awesome and was fun.


PS Magnettica, no convenience receptacle by the panel? I see them in your other upgrades.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Solid place to mount to, looks nice, and gives room for other ancillary things to be mounted like alarm system box, cable modem, router, etc. May not apply to every house but that's how my house was done(2008) and how I see all new construction being done here. Tuck all the wires behind the board and drill out a bunch of holes next to the panel side knockouts for the wires to come out of, which leaves only about 5" visible and keeps everything neat. I don't know about the water damage thing, I see the backing board done even where there is wood behind where the board is mounted.
> 
> On one 4500 sq foot house I worked on last year, the GC was a real artist. He wanted no visible home-runs in the house's mechanical/electrical room. We brought all of our cables in along the side of a steel beam(later hidden by a 2x6) and put them in a large pull box, 20x20. From there a pair of 2.5" EMT pipes containing T90 wire went down to the panel. Overkill? Yes...but it looked awesome and was fun.
> 
> ...


 
Yep I understand now, the reason I asked is because we don't have basements here. Interiors panels are generally installed in framed walls


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Solid place to mount to, looks nice, and gives room for other ancillary things to be mounted like alarm system box, cable modem, router, etc. May not apply to every house but that's how my house was done(2008) and how I see all new construction being done here. Tuck all the wires behind the board and drill out a bunch of holes next to the panel side knockouts for the wires to come out of, which leaves only about 5" visible and keeps everything neat. I don't know about the water damage thing, I see the backing board done even where there is wood behind where the board is mounted.
> 
> On one 4500 sq foot house I worked on last year, the GC was a real artist. He wanted no visible home-runs in the house's mechanical/electrical room. We brought all of our cables in along the side of a steel beam(later hidden by a 2x6) and put them in a large pull box, 20x20. From there a pair of 2.5" EMT pipes containing T90 wire went down to the panel. Overkill? Yes...but it looked awesome and was fun.
> 
> ...



This one was a low budget. They're not required and there was an old fluorescent light nearby for illumination. Depends on what's in the budget.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The supply houses sell the back boards pre painted in various sizes. This week I had a nasty two family (1850) to do. No lighting in the basement at all. It was all fuses and dirt floor. One of the fuse panels had some dead mice in it. Not as cluttered, but full of old mattresses and other junk. I'll go back next week to find out how many circuits are shared between units or in the wrong panels and add some lighting. Its all good though, glad to have work.


----------



## leencoo12 (Oct 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A very old one. And I see 6.


A 100year old house renovation we are doing had an old hermit living in it. When the contractor came to gut the place out, he had to remove several buckets worth of feces. The dude shat in buckets instead of using the toilet.

The place still has an odd smell to it, currently its being boarded.

When the old guy died, his will specified that the house be given to a random couple in Austria. No relation. They came over to see it, chose the current contractor to renovate it in which it will be used as a rental.

The house will probably be worth upwards of a million


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> The supply houses sell the back boards pre painted in various sizes. This week I had a nasty two family (1850) to do. No lighting in the basement at all. It was all fuses and dirt floor. One of the fuse panels had some dead mice in it. Not as cluttered, but full of old mattresses and other junk. I'll go back next week to find out how many circuits are shared between units or in the wrong panels and add some lighting. Its all good though, glad to have work.



Supply houses sell them at astronomical prices too. You could buy a whole sheet of 5/8" plywood, have it cut 4 times and have 4 sheets for nearly the same price the SH is charging you. All you have to do is paint which we do first thing while we're setting everything else up.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What are they charging you? The last one I bought which was a 32x48 was $22 and a 4x4 was $26. A little time saver. If I had a shop I could do them there, not much room at home. I like to roll up and hang them immediately.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

leencoo12 said:


> A 100year old house renovation we are doing had an old hermit living in it. When the contractor came to gut the place out, he had to remove several buckets worth of feces. The dude shat in buckets instead of using the toilet.
> 
> The place still has an odd smell to it, currently its being boarded.
> 
> ...


Last time I worked on a situation like that the house was plagued with unexplainable events , Place gave me the creeps.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> What are they charging you? The last one I bought which was a 32x48 was $22 and a 4x4 was $26. A little time saver. If I had a shop I could do them there, not much room at home. I like to roll up and hang them immediately.


Interesting you should say that because I leave the spare sheets on the floor of the van until they're needed. Plus it makes it easier on the knees crawling around the van looking for something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> What are they charging you? The last one I bought which was a 32x48 was $22 and a 4x4 was $26. A little time saver. If I had a shop I could do them there, not much room at home. I like to roll up and hang them immediately.


You don't need a lot of room to rip a 4x8 down with a circular saw and slap a coat of paint on. Ya got a driveway right?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

For me it would be a PITA to put a 4x8 sheet in the van.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> For me it would be a PITA to put a 4x8 sheet in the van.


That's why god invented cordless saws and HD parking lots :shifty:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> That's why god invented cordless saws and HD parking lots :shifty:


I will spend the money.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I will spend the money.


What cutting up the lumber you just bought in the parking lot doesn't sound like fun fun? :laughing:

That's just another reason I hate vans, I will take a truck or service body any day.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a sprinter, space is not a problem. I suppose I could have them cut the plywood right in HD or Lowes. The pre-made ones are pretty convenient though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Supply houses sell them at astronomical prices too. You could buy a whole sheet of 5/8" plywood, have it cut 4 times and have 4 sheets for nearly the same price the SH is charging you. All you have to do is paint which we do first thing while we're setting everything else up.


You should make the boards up in your free time. 

I've always been a fan of fabricating as much as I could offsite before the job starts, when time allows.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> That's why god invented cordless saws and HD parking lots :shifty:


HD will cut the sheets down to whatever you want.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> HD will cut the sheets down to whatever you want.


Yeah I know I was J/K, I did have to help cut some 4x10's to length behind an HD supply once though, someone forgot to get the trailer from the shop that day so...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A lot of our industrial customers spec fire rated plywood, it also needs to be painted.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> HD will cut the sheets down to whatever you want.


 they even have cut sheets ready to go


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> they even have cut sheets ready to go


Sure, but they cost more.

It's cheaper to buy a whole 4X8 sheet and have the guy cut it then to buy a couple of pre-cut pieces totaling the same 4X8 size :thumbsup:


----------



## MaintenanceGeek (May 18, 2010)

*eek*

Hope you have had your tetanus shot!
:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MaintenanceGeek said:


> Hope you have had your tetanus shot!
> :laughing:


I just spit green now.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Then when you are about finished,the spooky homeowner asks if you would like something to eat.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I just spit green now.


Well, somewhere in Rahway, NJ there is a happy leprechaun.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Then when you are about finished,the spooky homeowner asks if you would like something to eat.



Actually she asked me if I could install a new circuit for the microwave. 

Did I mention this lady had one of those "sticky bug getters" hanging from a fluorescent light in the kitchen? 

I wouldn't eat there if I just got back from a decade long stay in Ethiopia!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahh, brings back memories of stale cat litter, dog crap on the floor, and eau de elderly housing in the middle of January...


Oh, and smelling like any one of those combinations at the end of the day.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen a lot worse. (old services and basements/garages.)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You didn't find any skulls and bones in that mess did you? Don't let it hold up the project:thumbsup:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

What some good help call the Health Department, then you will have room to work.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> Walnut pieces anyone? :jester:


:laughing::laughing: I was thinking the same thing :laughing:


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> That's why god invented cordless saws and HD parking lots :shifty:


God is capitilized.
:whistling2:


----------

